# Not even safe from my own wife!



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

So today is my birthday. I normally don't make a big deal about it at this point in my life....still gotta wake up and go to work so it's not realy any different than any other day realy. Anyway, my wife came home late tonight so I didn't cook anything. I don't know if I annoyed her but she beat me upside the head with a special present:

Diamond Crown Maximus
Davidoff Millenium Blend Lonsdale
Davidoff Millenium Blend Lonsdale Maduro
Davidoff Double R
Davidoff Special T

Do I have an awesome wife or what?!?!? She knew what my favorite brand is and bought me 4 of them that will be enjoyed on special occassions! Thanks honey!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN! She hit you hard! :brick: That's an awesome sight right there!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

She put the hurt on you! Great b-day present.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude, kickass! Happy birthday!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

She's definitely in the keeper category. Happy B-day!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn I gotta get me one of those! a wife like that I mean haha


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday, brother.

That is one nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey
Happy Bday Pete-
Now she just has to become a Parrothead and all will be well


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Spousal abuse at it's best.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a Kick A$$ line-up! Happy Birthday Pete!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy B-day pete!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday man, looks like you've got a good one.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Happy Bday...Great wife and gift...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

there's a smack upside the head you'll be remembering for a while... you must've done something pretty bad to get hit that hard, so maybe you'd best get her flowers or something to apologise :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Cigars from the wife. She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday first of all... second that is called spousal abuse! She whipped u up real nice Great smokes adn you are lucky to have a wife that will go shopping for cigars for you lol


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice pick up bro Happy Birthday


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice cigars. Happy Birthday


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

She's a keeper! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Pete! Enjoy the whoopin'...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday (late) .. nice sticks!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats awesome, Happy birthday bro


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Happy birthday. We can be birthday buddies haha mine is today the 23rd.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome wife she really know how to treat you.....Happy Birthday


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Happy B-day Pete, and many more to come! How Sweet it Is!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

She realy smack you with those cigars!! 
Happy Birthday Bro.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday Pete, many more to come your way...and if your wife keeps that tradition going, they will be worth it


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Happy B-Day bro!!! Awesome blast too!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday! If your gonna get hit by your wife that is a great way.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lucky man!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

No reason to call the cops for that kind of domestic disturbance.  Happy B-Day


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice birthday present. I guess she's buttering you up for her's. :lol:
Happy Birthday.


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

Very cool indeed. Nice girl you have.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Happybirthday brother


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn!!!!!!!!!


----------

